# Parting out RS6 with 70k miles on



## GTIclubMoldova (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi i got RS6 for parts 
all parts avaible 
located Harrisburg pa 17111
any other information text on my cell 
347 952 86 69 Alex
shipping avaible


----------



## dave_j (Jul 6, 2011)

I sent a text yesterday about a wheel and some other parts. Please let me know if you have a good 9 spoke. 
Thanks!


----------



## RS_666 (Jul 26, 2015)

Interested in trans email me [email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexanderGarcia27 (Sep 19, 2017)

You would probably have pretty good luck listing the higher value parts on ebay. I've done that before and it worked out pretty good.


----------



## dave_j (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone heard from op? I sent a few texts to the posted number but never got a reply


----------

